# Ford 3600 diesel, cranking, not starting



## NullagaiSean (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi team,
Total noob re tractors or anything mechanical. Due to recent marriage, have inherited a 79 Ford 3600 diesel She was apparently serviced 6 months ago (the tractor, not the wife!)
I've run it a number of times, with no issues engine wise.
After sitting idle for a couple of months, I went to use her again, and she's cranking but not catching. I've checked the fuel lines through to the injectors, and they are all good, fuel coming out the injectors bleed valve when cranking, but not going that next step.
I'm asking, what are the likely issues, can they be fixed by a noob with help from you (or YouTube), and any cost estimates? 
Cheers


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum NullagaiSean. Couldn't find a nice girl with a Kubota?!?  Could be low compression. Are you giving a good bit of pre-heat now that we are in the colder weather? If you are stuck, you can always use the neighbours ( the tractor, not the wife).


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

For a comprehensive bleeding procedure, originally posted on this forum, do an internet search for: "*1980 Ford 3600 fuel injection problems*"*. *Follow the bleeding procedure to ensure that you have fuel with NO air in the lines at the injectors. 

Also, make certain that your tractor's battery is fully charged. You need good cranking speed (momentum) to get a diesel to start. 

Is it cold where you are located? Diesels do not like to start at low temperature. Your tractor has a "thermostart" to inject heated diesel into the the intake manifold. Hold the thermostart in the heat position for 15-30 seconds prior to cranking. 

You need an operator's manual and a shop manual for your tractor. I recommend an I&T shop manual (Manual No. FO-41). Cost: $30-$35. Ebay usually has a good selection of manuals.


----------



## NullagaiSean (Jan 22, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum NullagaiSean. Couldn't find a nice girl with a Kubota?!?  Could be low compression. Are you giving a good bit of pre-heat now that we are in the colder weather? If you are stuck, you can always use the neighbours ( the tractor, not the wife).


Thanks for the welcome, @pogobill 
I'm in Australia, so cold weather at the moment is not an issue, as you may have heard. And I'm not THAT friendly with the neighbours yet, lol


----------



## NullagaiSean (Jan 22, 2020)

EdF said:


> For a comprehensive bleeding procedure, originally posted on this forum, do an internet search for: "*1980 Ford 3600 fuel injection problems*"*. *Follow the bleeding procedure to ensure that you have fuel with NO air in the lines at the injectors.
> 
> Also, make certain that your tractor's battery is fully charged. You need good cranking speed (momentum) to get a diesel to start.
> 
> ...


Thanks @EdF . I'll check that link (couldn't find a comparable one on my initial search here) and I will definitely source a manual. Cheers


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The inj. bleed pipes dont mean anything.. Loosen ALL the steel pipes from the pump up to the injectors..AT THE INJECTORS & spin the engine.. Fuel should be dripping from them & NO air.
MAKE SURE the throttle is in the wide open position & the stop is in the run position.


----------



## Qcumber guy (Jun 25, 2017)

Did you push the stop thing back in??
Just a thought as that was the cause of plenty frustration even to old hands on tractors


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Dontcha hate it when they dont come back w/ a result..??


----------

